# Jetseal 109 Vs Wheel Guard



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Between the two CG products which offers the best protection Jetseal 109 or Wheel Guard? 

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've not tried the 109 yet, but wheel guard is great on my wheels :thumb:

lasts very well, they beed really nicely when wash with just shampoo and warm watter. 

Gerat product


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks!

I use the Poorboys at the mo and expect the CG WG is very similar? I need to buy some more and am thinking if Jetseal is just as good it may be a good all round purchase!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

i'm guessing the 109brigade is going to come storming in and say that jetseal is better, and i'm not doubting it is. 

I've only used wheel guard, does a brilliant job!! Both work well on wheels from what i've gathered.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I've not tried the wheel guard but I do have jetseal on and 3 weeks after the dust just falls off stupidly easy.
I put a coat of autobalm on top of the jetseal on rear wheels and just jetseal on fronts. No difference in them so far.
I was going to try wheel guard with jetseal on top. Reckon that would be a fairly decent combo :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

yeah wheel guard stops the dust sticking as well, it just runs off with a flow of water for me, I'm pretty sure jetseal has the edge as far as durability is concerned, but then wheel guard doesn't cost as much as jetseal, so i can afford to keep topping it up. 

Having said this, i'm going to get some jetseal as soon as i can afford some


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

True that WG is cheaper, but the Jetseal can be used on all sorts making it more versatile... I just wondered how the durability on wheels compared.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> True that WG is cheaper, but the Jetseal can be used on all sorts making it more versatile... I just wondered how the durability on wheels compared.


I haven't really an idea on either, but the wheel guard i would expect to last three weeks? if not more?? jetseal lasts a good few months i think.

And yes it is more versatile, but i'd rather save it for my paintwork :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Wheel Guard was designed for wheels and wheels only ,it has polishing agents within it that will take light scratches out .I apply a coat and leave it on as long as possible before buffing off and then reapplying

Jet Seal is a different kettle of fish and the durability of it is unquestionable ,it is more expensive however 

I guess it comes down to personal preference,but i for one have had no issues with the Wheel Guard :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks David. I am just thinking instead of buying the pair I could just use Jetseal on the wheels as well, as it sounds like the Jetseal is more durable.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I know that you also have Blitz spray sealant ,thats what i top the wheel guard up with after washing and it certainly helsp the durability :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

david g said:


> I know that you also have Blitz spray sealant ,thats what i top the wheel guard up with after washing and it certainly helsp the durability :thumb:


This is true. I am thiniking thought that as this runs out, instead of buying both the Jetseal and WG - just use the one especially as the Jetseal is more durable to save a few ££'s.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

cant comment on the wg. but i've got 2 coats of 109 on my wheels, 3 weeks old. very happy with the finish and durability:thumb:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have been swapping between WheelGuard and Jetseal on my three cars for the last six months and to be honest they both seem to perform equally well. Since I wash my wheels every week I don't get any significant build up of brake dust anyway. However the very best results I had was when I cleaned the alloys on my Lexus with WG first and then gave a coat of JetSeal, the shine seemed noticably better - not very scientific I know and my fingers hurst like hell afterwards. IMO if you have already got WG like me then continue using it but I would not bother buying any if I already had some JetSeal.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

RICH2508 said:


> I have been swapping between WheelGuard and Jetseal on my three cars for the last six months and to be honest they both seem to perform equally well. Since I wash my wheels every week I don't get any significant build up of brake dust anyway. However the very best results I had was when I cleaned the alloys on my Lexus with WG first and then gave a coat of JetSeal, the shine seemed noticably better - not very scientific I know and my fingers hurst like hell afterwards. IMO if you have already got WG like me then continue using it but I would not bother buying any if I already had some JetSeal.


Good post. Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

CG wheel guard lasts months on my cars and is superb! The only thing for me is that they wont wash clean with a PW, whereas jetseal 'appears' to wash pretty clean with just a PW - I say 'appears' only as I've only seen it on video here or in posts, so cant personally verify it....

Once the CG WG is gone (and there is LOADS in a pot...) I will try Jetseal, but WG is a great product anyway :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, well as my PB Wheel Sealant is almost done, and I was thinking about Jetseal - I may use that for bodywork and wheels.


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Wellllll here is PB Wheel Sealant with Jetseal on top :thumb:


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

this is probly a stupid question but when you talk about jetseal, is this the same jetseal that people use on their paint or is there two types?


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

GTste said:


> this is probly a stupid question but when you talk about jetseal, is this the same jetseal that people use on their paint or is there two types?


It's the same mate.


----------



## GTste (Jul 19, 2007)

lol cheers. could of swung either way that one!

hi richie by the way!


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

No worries.

Hello to you too :thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

Jetseal 109 from CG :

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Auto_Detailing_Resin_Paint_Sealant_JetSeal_109_p/wac_118_16.htm


----------

